# Buffalo Forge Drill press motor mod



## Bernd (Jan 14, 2008)

Last year a friend offer me a lead to a large drill press. A Buffalo Forge Model #21 drill press. I took him up on it and brought it home. The darn thing must weigh about 1,000lbs. I got it stood up in the garge. It's very clean for it's age. The only problem was that it has a 1hp 3ph motor and a couple of broken teeth on the miter gears that drive the spindle. I'm in the process of replacing the motor with a 1hp DC motor from a tread mill. I'm to the point of designing a bracket to hold the motor right now.

You can see it here: 

http://www.kingstonemodeleng.com/MiscShop/Drillpress/drillpress.htm

Enjoy,
Bernd


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 14, 2008)

A decent drill press is on my list, though not very high. My current Chinese machine cost me $40 at a garage sale. It's worth more to me, but not a lot more. 

Still, it will drill a hole with less drama than firing up my mill.

Keep going on that drill press. Heavy = good where machine tools are concerned.

Best,

BW


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 14, 2008)

Bernd, nice old drill press. I've a Buffalo 18, but of more recent vintage. I'd have gone for a phase converter but yours should work and you're pretty far down the road. looks like you're gearing down enough, that old spindle is built to go slow with lots of torque for larger drills - that can be a real luxury compared to most home shop set ups! looks like the original was motor was only 800 and is geared down from there. for light jobs there may be enough of the teeth there, but with some torque you risk further damage...for such a stately old machine it'd be worth repairing them imo. I wouldn't give up your higher speed drill but that's a beautiful addition to the shop


----------



## Bernd (Jan 15, 2008)

Mcgyver,

I would have gone with the 3ph but have a job lined up for it already. I do aluminum engine plates for a guy that builds drag cars. This plate goes between the engine and transsmision to mount everthing solid. I have to drill the holes to match the bolt holes in the engine, the hole for the starter and a very large hole in the center for the torque converter. That hole has been enlagered to 14.5" in diameter on a 24" wide by 22" high plate. My Grizzley bench drill didn't have the room from spindle center to the column. The Buffalo has at least 10.5" inches and is a lot more rigid so I needed to get it going asap. I figgured I have enough reduction to even get under the 880rpm the orginal motor ran since I'm using the electronics from the tread mill.
Not working on it right now since it's a bit cold in the garage at the moment and I'm out of prpane for my heater. 
I'll keep posting here as to her progress.

Bernd


----------

